# Crypts morphing?



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does this happen?

As you know with my other thread, I have a C. Wendtii 'bronze' that is flowering. Now the story behind this plant is that I moved it from a 10g because it just got too big for it. I was originally going to sell it but then the flowers.

Now in its place over in the same 10g tank, I replaced it with a C. Wendtii 'green'. Now this crypt is starting to do something mysterious. The last couple of leaves are developing a "marbled" effect. Looks rather interesting. 

I'll snap some pics this evening to put it. Just wanted to touch base first to see if this is something that is common place and for whatever reason, it's just now starting to occur for me? This tank has always been a very solid grower. Not to mention it was also the first tank my Oto's started breeding in as well.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

yes be sure to get pics


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

sometimes you get different patterns, colors, markings, etc depending on your tank's condition. what are yours btw, i been following your flowering plant and is awesome! maybe you added sometihng to your soild that they like?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing special really.

SMS substrate, DIY Co2, PMDD dry ferts and high light setup.

Excellent work crew with a breeding pair of Otos and Tiger shrimp.

Let's see...latest water parms were:
pH: 7.4, NO3 10, NH3 .25, GH 6, KH 5 and Temp at 78.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

While doing some trimming in the tank, I managed to get a shot of this. All the new leaves are turning out this way. The old leaves are perfectly green. You can see some C. Wendtii 'bronze' in the tank too.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Wendtii Green, I have this plant in several tanks and it is all green sometimes. But this marble like effect is fairly common for me


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Sometimes leaves of larger, adult plants are differently patterned than those of younger plants. I have several varieties in which such red patches are apparent only in leaves of large plants, and then mainly when submersed grown.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have found that, when grown emersed, many crypts have all green leaves at much higher light levels than they do if grown submersed. The light has to be very low for all green leaves submersed.


----------

